# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Cura Ultimaker 4.4 settings for Mingda MD-6L

## Arch-OusS

Hello;

I need settings for my "mingda md-6l" 3d printer. It doesn't work correctly except with test file.

Thanks for your suggestions.

----------


## shrumms

You might try and get Cura Ultimaker settings from the test file g code. Go to Settings ->> Profile ->> Manage Profiles and the choose Import. I asked about Cura settings in the Ultimaker community, but didn't get any replies; I needed those to domyassignment hw project.

----------

